# Resistors and Capacitors.



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well for the full story read this if you would. I just need help finding what resistors and capacitors to use, what does what, how much stuff will cost, etc. Otto suggested the DIY speaker section to be of more help, since you guys deal with this stuff more than the Sub section.

Please, I need your help.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You shouldn't get overly concerned about the accuracy of the components you use, unless the application is very critical. 

Resistors and capacitors will come in various tolerances. You may have to look a little harder for the higher precision tolerance type. Most suppliers will have 10% resistors, but also may be able to get you the 5% variety. 

Best idea is to purchase standard 10% type and measure them to find out the actual value you have on hand to do the project. Plug those numbers into your project software and see if you can live with the results.....

brucek


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Also, remember that any modeling is only as good as the data that you have on the other components. You really have no idea what the precision of the various parameters on drivers might be.


----------

